

Ask HN: Supported locations for merchants (Play store) - no new countries - zura

This is the list of supported countries for publishing paid apps on Google Play Store:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;googleplay&#x2F;android-developer&#x2F;answer&#x2F;150324<p>Years go by and the list is mostly intact - why can&#x27;t Google do more? Are they really trying?
======
zura
Clickable:

[https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/150324)

